# duke traps



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

today on Coyote Sunset i read an article about duke traps. mosst of the people said they were junk. if i was going to buy diffrent traps what would i buy? i've heard a lot of good about bridger traps, if i got bridgers what size would i use for ****, and what size for coyotes?
:sniper:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

in my opinion bridgers are the best trap on the market. That's my OPINION. The ideal **** trap would be there new 1.5 cs or i rather the 1.65.

For yotes the smallest you want to go with is #2 and ideal are the #3's. These traps with all the bells and whistles (modifications) are the epitomy of coyote and bobcat traps.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

**** a nater why do you ask basically the same question about Duke trapps, If you do a search this question has been asked many times.
No disrespect but this Duke tarp thing has been bet to death!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

bridgers,sleepy creek,victor,montana,mb and the cb's are all good traps have used all ekcept the cb's and have had good results the montanas i would have to say are the best with the dogless desighn the mb 650s come standard offset so i dont use them much all the others are good just dont use dukes


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd agree with LA.

I also agree with this Duke thing being beat to death, go buy a couple, see how big of a piece of crap they are, then throw 'em away & buy some good traps...it's the only way to have a first-hand opinion.

Vics & Sleepy Creeks are made in America, so they're overpriced IMO. I paid $100 for a dz Montana Specials #1.5 to modify & resell, dropped one off the bench, hit the floor & the crossframe fell-off, talked to another trapper said the same thing happened to him. I like the looks of their #3's, but not the lugged-offset jaws, defets the purpose of offsets, outside of making them legal to use here on land.

I'll stick to Bridgers...........
Smitty


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Just a couple quick "add-ons"...

Trap brands are like trucks.....which is best, Ford or Chevy???? It's personal prefference. There's no "right or wrong" you just have to decide what's best for you......no one else can decide that for you.

You're in nothern Indiana, NTA Nationals is in Goshen again this year, I'd strongly suggest you attend, and take advantage of being able to compare traps side-by-side......you'll see & feel the diference.

Also, if you aren't a member, join the ISTA. Indiana Trapper Talk forum is:http://lonnielphillips.proboards22.com/index.cgi, Lonnie Phillips is the ISTA President, there's also a post there for a 2-day Trappers Ed Camp this year, limited to 50, and it's free.

Smitty


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

LAtrapper said:


> For yotes the smallest you want to go with is #2 and ideal are the #3's.


Both are very good choices for coyote. I have also held many coyotes in the 1.65 with #2 springs installed and a shock spring. That setup is good in area's where you might catch fox, **** or yotes.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

when are the NTA Nationals?
:sniper:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

**** a nator said:


> when are the NTA Nationals?
> :sniper:


August 2-5.


----------

